# Vintage Cinelli Monza



## GOJO (Apr 13, 2022)

I have come into this vintage racing bike from late 50's or early 60's. Frame# 6240. I believe it's somewhat rare but I'm not sure. Will need a cleanup.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 13, 2022)

I love it, sent you a pm


----------



## Catman (Apr 13, 2022)

GOJO said:


> I have come into this vintage racing bike from late 50's or early 60's. Frame# 6240. I believe it's somewhat rare but I'm not sure. Will need a cleanup.
> View attachment 1606084View attachment 1606085View attachment 1606086View attachment 1606087



Very nice find


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 13, 2022)

Rustines makes very nice new stock brake half hoods.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 13, 2022)

@juvela @Jesper


----------



## GOJO (Apr 13, 2022)

These were my Dad's bikes. In addition to the Cinelli there is a Dayton tandem and a Columbia shatfy bike.


----------



## rstytnsp (Apr 13, 2022)

I like the Cinelli, my size too, hope to find one like that someday.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 13, 2022)

Super rare model.
Possibly 1961 only?


----------



## juvela (Apr 16, 2022)

-----

thanks very much for sharing this treasure with the forum

marvelous that it is so all original and without damage

according to the Cinelli timeline at Velo-Retro the Monza model launch was 1961

Velo-Retro.com

your example is the first have seen or heard of so suspect they are likely to be quite rare

the timeline also states that five pin chainsets came into use by the manufacturer in 1963

valuation: would think a bare minimum of three k with as much as six or more to the right buyer as is

tip - do not attempt to straighten the bent shift lever; it is likely to fail
either leave alone or replace

---


----------



## stewartferrell (Apr 17, 2022)

GOJO said:


> These were my Dad's bikes. In addition to the Cinelli there is a Dayton tandem and a Columbia shatfy bike.View attachment 1606128View attachment 1606129View attachment 1606130View attachment 1606126



I like the Columbia shafty.  Do you have the front hub??


----------



## GOJO (Apr 18, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thanks very much for sharing this treasure with the forum
> 
> ...



Thanks for the response @juvela. I have started cleaning it up, it’s actually in very nice original and riding condition. I need to sort out the tire situation I have got the old ones off snd the wheels are in good shape. I wonder how many (if any) are still around? I’m thinking not many. I will post progress pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 18, 2022)

I think there will be many who will like to see more of this project as it progresses.
Keep us posted!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 18, 2022)

Looking forward to viewing the progress. Very special machine


----------



## juvela (Apr 23, 2022)

-----

a second thread has been begun on the machine here and has generated a most lively discussion -

1961 Cinelli Mod S.C. "Monza" model


-----


----------



## labile (May 9, 2022)

Nice bike, no doubts about that.

I highly doubt this is in original condition (note that rear brake caliper doesn't match the front one). Also, you don't find AVA stem and bars on a Cinelli that come straight in original condition from late 50s/early 60s.

Crankset is beautiful even if it wasn't the top end anymore in 1961.

I'll personally replace the wrong components with right ones (Cinelli steel stem bars and stem, 2° gen Campagnolo Record crankset, Campagnolo Record pedals and hubset, Nitor seatpost, 2° gen Campagnolo Record front derailleur)


----------



## ktk17028 (Oct 5, 2022)

GOJO said:


> I have come into this vintage racing bike from late 50's or early 60's. Frame# 6240. I believe it's somewhat rare but I'm not sure. Will need a cleanup.
> View attachment 1606084View attachment 1606085View attachment 1606086View attachment 1606087






GOJO said:


> I have come into this vintage racing bike from late 50's or early 60's. Frame# 6240. I believe it's somewhat rare but I'm not sure. Will need a cleanup.
> View attachment 1606084View attachment 1606085View attachment 1606086View attachment 1606087



Hi,
If you are ever interested in selling this bike would you please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## Jesper (Oct 6, 2022)

Great bike!! I have seen a couple of these (same livery), but not Stateside.
I agree with Juvela regarding straightening the shift lever, although levers were intentionally (?) bent (same alloy?) at the factory/by builders during the 80s for TT/aero set-ups). I have bent later version Campy levers from the late 70s-80s for certain builds without any problems. Still, I would recommend finding a replacement which is easy to find and fairly inexpensive (lever only, no hardware: $15-$30); I assume "closed C" logo ("open C" design- double the price). Front brake appears to be later version (spring retained by pins; not wrap around style) Universal Mod. 51 calipers. I cannot ID the rear caliper.
Great crankset, hard to find!!
I have no idea as to the time range that these were built; I have never researched the model. I would be interested to know what the chain stay length is to determine the frame style/geometry.
What is the seat post O.D.?
Although I have seen these I don't think I observed 100%  original (sans tires) versions and it has been 3 decades so I cannot provide anything regarding what the original gruppo would have been unless it is documented in a catolog, or found on a another example purporting to be an OE set-up.
I would love a Cinelli bike of that vintage!

I would not mind having a Columbia shaft drive bike just as an oddity (back then, and even now; almost bought a modern German multi-speed shaft drive bike). I just don't think I would be happy riding it (though I have never been on one). I have lifted one up (figured about 60 lbs or more) and spun the pedals on it; not something I would want to do any climbing on (aside from the weight) even on moderate inclines with the gear ratio it used. I think is was from the 1890s to very early 1900s.


----------

